# Hoje vi....



## filipe cunha (2 Jul 2010 às 01:08)

Em plena Serra d`Arga - Montaria - Viana do Castelo...
Deve ser algo oficial...


















Já na descida da montanha...vi isto, será de algum user....se fôr que se torne membro...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Jul 2010 às 12:16)

filipe cunha disse:


> Já na descida da montanha...vi isto, será de algum user....se fôr que se torne membro...



A última é uma estação udométrica, certamente do INAG, ou mesmo do IM.


----------



## filipe cunha (9 Jul 2010 às 22:08)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> A última é uma estação udométrica, certamente do INAG, ou mesmo do IM.



Esta estava dentro de uma propriedade privada...sem grandes protecções exteriores como as estatais


----------



## 1337 (9 Jul 2010 às 22:31)

filipe cunha disse:


> Esta estava dentro de uma propriedade privada...sem grandes protecções exteriores como as estatais



sim
e a de viana é em chafe não na serra de arga
ja passei pelo IM muitas vezes


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Jul 2010 às 23:34)

filipe cunha disse:


> Esta estava dentro de uma propriedade privada...sem grandes protecções exteriores como as estatais



Precisamente. Por vezes acontece estarem em propriedades privadas.


----------

